# Grammostola pulchra female worth



## Ratmosphere (Dec 16, 2017)

Whats an average US price of a female of this species that’s 4.5”+? I found a mature one for $450 and was just wondering if it’s worth it.


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm new to the hobby, but from my perusing I've seen MF's in the $200-400 range.


----------



## JohnR (Dec 16, 2017)

Not surprised if keepers/collectors looking for this sp will snag this even for that price!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Whats an average US price of a female of this species that’s 4.5”+? I found a mature one for $450 and was just wondering if it’s worth it.



I've owned this species before. It's beautiful if you like solid black. But not at all worth that much to me. They weren't always this expensive either. I've seen them for 250-300 more frequently than above that ranch.

You could get any other NW Brachy, and a few other Gram's for far less and get the same type of behavioral observations.

I'd never pay that much for a tarantula, just not worth it to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost56 (Dec 17, 2017)

That's definitely on the steep end. I'd pass but that's ultimately up to you. They are a little on the harder side to find but unless you've got the extra cash to blow, I think it'd be worth waiting for a better deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 17, 2017)

Or you can get a Brachypelma schroederi.

Think of it as G. pulchra, but smaller.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 17, 2017)

BoyFromLA said:


> Or you can get a Brachypelma schroederi.
> 
> Think of it as G. pulchra, but smaller.


Or you can get a Pamphobeteus antinous, if you get a female then it's basically a G. pulchra on steroids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a sling right now. If it turns out to be a male I havo no issue paying 200 bucks for a sexed female. The good thing about g pulchra, even males live for 7 to 8 years. I think there so expensive because they are apparently very difficult to breed and they cant be imported. Maybe someday they will be as common as g pulchripes but who knows.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 17, 2017)

Goopyguy56 said:


> I think there so expensive because they are apparently very difficult to breed and they cant be imported. Maybe someday they will be as common as g pulchripes but who knows.


They're so expensive as juvies/adults because nobody wants to wait 5+ years for a sling to grow, people will charge whatever they like for them because they know some impatient sod will pay it, the fact that they fetch around the same price as G. iheringi here despite being much more available is a joke.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 17, 2017)

I just have a few trades that are worth $450 and am wondering if it's worth it. Mostly because at this one expo I go to theres always a mature male for $100. And yes I know it's extremely hard to breed these but I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 17, 2017)

These are the opinions/answers you’re looking for.



viper69 said:


> I'd never pay that much for a tarantula, just not worth it to me.





Ghost56 said:


> That's definitely on the steep end. I'd pass but that's ultimately up to you.





Goopyguy56 said:


> I havo no issue paying 200 bucks for a sexed female.


I myself wanted one as well, but it seems a bit much, and said to myself one day, yes one day, but I’d wait just for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a trade worth $450 and I think I’ll be doing that for the adult female _Grammostola pulchra_. They’re super hard to find and one is on this forum for $475 so I believe I’m making the right decision!


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> I have a trade worth $450 and I think I’ll be doing that for the adult female _Grammostola pulchra_. They’re super hard to find and one is on this forum for $475 so I believe I’m making the right decision!


It is if you want one bad enough. Before I got into t's I was into snakes. As far as price goes, the most expensive tarantula is still alot cheaper than alot of snakes.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

Goopyguy56 said:


> It is if you want one bad enough. Before I got into t's I was into snakes. As far as price goes, the most expensive tarantula is still alot cheaper than alot of snakes.


True. I remember seeing good sized Rhino vipers for sale at $250 each. That’s pretty cheap in my opinion.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> I have a trade worth $450 and I think I’ll be doing that for the adult female _Grammostola pulchra_. They’re super hard to find and one is on this forum for $475 so I believe I’m making the right decision!


Value is determined by the buyer w/out a doubt. Honestly, your money do what you want. But if you feel it's worth it, then I have a bridge in San Francisco and one in NYC to sell you as well.

Just because one is on this forum for that price doesn't mean it's a good price.

In my opinion you "seriously" need some therapy if you drop that much on a G. pulchra. They are nice, but they aren't rare.

Buyers like yourself just drive up the costs for absolutely no good, logical reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

As I said, it’s a trade worth the pulchra. The stuff I have is actually dropping in price due to many people now having them. Tell me where else your gonna find a 5” female these days dude? They don't come up that often and for that I think they are rare.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 2, 2018)

As someone who has owned 2 G. pulchra, $450 is absolutely ridiculous in my opinion...UNLESS...you are a breeder who knows what you're doing and it's an investment that you will likely profit from long-term. For a regular keeper, it's really just price gouging.

But, it is your money and you are free to do what you want with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> As I said, it’s a trade worth the pulchra. The stuff I have is actually dropping in price due to many people now having them. Tell me where else your gonna find a 5” female these days dude? They don't come up that often and for that I think they are rare.


Just depends on your time frame and how badly one needs it.

There's no need to tell me to get out of here either hah. *Pfft*


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


> As someone who has owned 2 G. pulchra, $450 is absolutely ridiculous in my opinion


I paid 50$ for my female. But hey, maybe at 450$ it cooks you breakfast and brushes your teeth, they do have 8 legs after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

Listen bro, as I stated for the third time its for a trade and my items are going to be practically going down in price due to being more available. If I sell them by themselves with no trade, I'd be losing $400. I'm not getting mad either, I just wish you had some reasoning why you think they aren't worth $450 when 5" females are rarely ever seen available on forums/good price at expos. You got your female years back I'm guessing?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Listen bro, as I stated for the third time its for a trade and my items are going to be practically going down in price due to being more available. If I sell them by themselves with no trade, I'd be losing $400. I'm not getting mad either, I just wish you had some reasoning why you think they aren't worth $450 when 5" females are rarely ever seen available on forums/good price at expos. You got your female years back I'm guessing?


I can totally understand the drop in value spurring your interest. However we have difference in tarantula valuation, and likely the value of tarantulas in general on a monetary level.

I did get her years ago, and back then they were "rare" too. I've always felt it was just timing. I know a guy who keeps Ts. He ended up with about 20 or so of this species, all about 4" due to someone selling a collection. He then sold them for 100$ "list" at a show. Females only a bit higher.

Sounds like the Ts you have are like *bitcoins*! Better cash in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

Good points man. Knowing my luck I'll get the female and the borders for imports will be opening up from that area or something of that nature. I have the worst luck, can't lie. I appreciate your responses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky (Jan 2, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Listen bro, as I stated for the third time its for a trade and my items are going to be practically going down in price due to being more available. If I sell them by themselves with no trade, I'd be losing $400. I'm not getting mad either, I just wish you had some reasoning why you think they aren't worth $450 when 5" females are rarely ever seen available on forums/good price at expos. You got your female years back I'm guessing?


If you don't mind me asking, what exactly are you planning to trade that's apparently going to have a sudden price drop of 88%?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Good points man. Knowing my luck I'll get the female and the borders for imports will be opening up from that area or something of that nature. I have the worst luck, can't lie. I appreciate your responses.


HAHAHH, that was pretty funny! I haven't seen this species sling prices drop at all. There's a few species that stay pretty stable due to demand or breeding challenges, this is one of them. If you get a sac, you'll have gold. I wish you the best of luck in breeding if you do, because we could sure use more of this species to be honest.

I always like seeing what questions/comments you are going to pop up with, it's mutal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 15, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Good points man. Knowing my luck I'll get the female and the borders for imports will be opening up from that area or something of that nature. I have the worst luck, can't lie. I appreciate your responses.


G pulchra will not be open to import any time soon. $450 for an adult female is very fair. As was mentioned, the breeding process is difficult. Pairing is rather simple with this species, but getting a sac is difficult. This species is very finicky when it comes to proper conditions to produce.  The value of this species is based on its beauty, mellow temperament, slow to moderate growth, life span, and rarity of availability. Sure you can find them cheaper if you are tenacious and patient (and fast). I spent 5 years securing, and rearing,  my specimen, and can assure you i would not be letting them go for less than $450 each. 
Be content in knowing you paid a fair price for an absolutely stunning specimen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 15, 2018)

I wish I had that much to spend you could get a few slings way cheaper and hopefully gets a female.
Only a very good breeder could profit off that if there lucky. You could get many Ts for $450 your choice tho .

Unless your in some were very remote like Alaska , I don’t see them as being super rare. You could try to get them to lower price sounds like a ton.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 15, 2018)

Scoolman said:


> $450 for an adult female is very fair.




Sorry, US prices are forever a source of hilarity, you could pay less than 1/3 of that for an AF here and you'd still be getting ripped off.



Scoolman said:


> The value of this species is based on its beauty, mellow temperament, slow to moderate growth, life span, and rarity of availability.


Na, it's solely because there is a *ridiculous *demand for anything bigger than slings because nobody has any patience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jul 15, 2018)

You can get 6 slings for that price. One is bound to be female. And a male too. Then you’ll have a breeding pair you can track from their 2nd-3rd instar.

Plus you could get a 29 year old mature female that has maybe a year left.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 15, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> You can get 6 slings for that price. One is bound to be female. And a male too. Then you’ll have a breeding pair you can track from their 2nd-3rd instar.
> 
> Plus you could get a 29 year old mature female that has maybe a year left.


I second that not worth it. Can get a pack of slings vs a female of unknown age. I prefer slings to buying adults. With exception of a few Ts it’s working out better. Or a horde of cheaper species that behave similar like brachys , pulchripes. Or 6-10 slings depending on dealer and sling size.
Harder to raise species I might spend more for a juvie , but not often.


----------



## Casey K (Sep 27, 2018)

Scoolman said:


> G pulchra will not be open to import any time soon. $450 for an adult female is very fair. As was mentioned, the breeding process is difficult. Pairing is rather simple with this species, but getting a sac is difficult. This species is very finicky when it comes to proper conditions to produce.  The value of this species is based on its beauty, mellow temperament, slow to moderate growth, life span, and rarity of availability. Sure you can find them cheaper if you are tenacious and patient (and fast). I spent 5 years securing, and rearing,  my specimen, and can assure you i would not be letting them go for less than $450 each.
> Be content in knowing you paid a fair price for an absolutely stunning specimen.


The pulchra God has spoken.   I am aware of scoolman's skills and he is "highly" skilled and a great asset to this hobby.


----------

